# Hurricane Sandy in New York City. Almost like a ghost town



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's my photos of Hurricane Sandy in New York City. I've never seen NYC so deserted.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476223219067091.106196.429078817114865&type=1&l=dcab4cb059


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 29, 2012)

I used two 5D Mark III with the 17-40mm f4 L and the 24-105 f4 L so I wouldn't have to change lenses. This one in particular is one of my favorites:


----------



## Viggo (Oct 29, 2012)

Really nice shots. Thanks for sharing them. Stay safe!


----------



## distant.star (Oct 29, 2012)

.
Thanks. I was hoping someone would post some storm pics here. I'm not going out -- unless the eye passes directly over here -- and it might. I'll know in the next 90 minutes!


----------



## TotoEC (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohhhhh . . sooo eerie, a deserted Broadway!


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 29, 2012)

First of all congrats on going out and sharing your great photos.
"I'm a Legend" - all that comes to my mind when I look at those photos


----------



## Standard (Oct 30, 2012)

> Here's my photos of Hurricane Sandy in New York City. I've never seen NYC so deserted.



Great to see someone making the best of the current situation. Thanks for sharing Frankie. Some great shots. Very eerie indeed. Does bring to mind scenes from "I Am Legend." I for one, would definitely be out taking shots if I were living there. It's not every day you get opportunies like this. Stay safe.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Oct 30, 2012)

Good on Ya' - stay safe... But man what an opportunity.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

As the others have said- thanks for sharing!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 30, 2012)

Great shots Frankie. You are now our eyes and ears to the world of Sandy. BE SAFE out there but have some fun too. What an opportunity. I'd be doing the same thing. Post when you can.

Cheers


----------



## risc32 (Oct 30, 2012)

i'm on the eastern shore of maryland. frankly, i'm not impressed(with the storm, not your shots) lots of rain, some decent wind, but really not so great. we probably had 2 storms this last summer with more powerful wind, and while a lot of rain has fallen, it's never been hard. hell, just when my wife was saying it's unsafe for me to go out and get some shots of flooding(we are close to sea level, even a hard rain will cause flooding in spots), the mailman rolls up like it's just any other day.


----------



## scoobert (Oct 30, 2012)

has everyone forgotten vanilla sky?


----------



## Rat (Oct 30, 2012)

Great stuff Frankie, and please be safe!


----------



## DB (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> Here's my photos of Hurricane Sandy in New York City. I've never seen NYC so deserted.



I used to work in 1585 Broadway (Morgan Stanley building with ticker tape on the wall), just to the right of your shot of Times Square and even @6am you'd see few people on the sidewalks but you'd still see a lot of trucks (food and drink mainly) buzzing up and down. Very surreal.

edit: don't forget Frankie to shoot some video too - will look very spooky and cool


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! Things are getting a little worse now. I might go out tomorrow morning for photos of the aftermath.


----------



## DB (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Things are getting a little worse now. I might go out tomorrow morning for photos of the aftermath.



Please post some pics here tomorrow. This is the lead News story on this side of the Atlantic too. Thx.


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 30, 2012)

Amazing shots its hard to believe there's no one around! How are you allowed to roam, I figured there'd be police at least. Still it's crazy to think its that empty wow!


----------



## pierceography (Oct 30, 2012)

Great shots! I'm flying into NYC to visit my brother in Manhattan (Battery Park) next weekend and kind of wish the city would be that deserted when I'll be there for these kinds of shots! But then again, my flight likely wouldn't be on time. ;-)

Did any local authorities give you a hard time?


----------



## GuyF (Oct 30, 2012)

Yup, looks like the wind is picking up....


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 30, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Yup, looks like the wind is picking up....




I have found something like this - it must have been a while after your shot...


----------



## well_dunno (Oct 30, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks. I was hoping someone would post some storm pics here. I'm not going out -- unless the eye passes directly over here -- and it might. I'll know in the next 90 minutes!



How did things go?  Kinda concerned that this was your last post...


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 30, 2012)

I got a ton of photos of the aftermath. I just got home. I left the house around 6am with a friend and we explored the city for 9 hours on foot. I have to edit down the photos to a manageable number, and I'll be posting the best ones later tonight! Today was such an adventure! I'm exhausted, hungry, and sore, but it was well worth it getting the shots that I did.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> I got a ton of photos of the aftermath. I just got home. I left the house around 6am with a friend and we explored the city for 9 hours on foot. I have to edit down the photos to a manageable number, and I'll be posting the best ones later tonight! Today was such an adventure! I'm exhausted, hungry, and sore, but it was well worth it getting the shots that I did.



Send them to Getty Images and buy a new house in three weeks  If you succeed, send me 70-200 2.8 II for giving you an idea


----------



## distant.star (Oct 30, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Sorry, didn't mean to cause a fright!

Mostly it was pretty quiet -- virtually no wind, very little rain. Wind picked up once it passed. Most interesting part was monitoring barometric pressure -- lowest ever recorded in this area, by a wide margin! I took my weather kit outside and got a 28.14 reading. Amazing graph:


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 30, 2012)

distant.star said:


> well_dunno said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...



Good to know you're ok.
You have those stats presented on your phone offline using phone sensors or external device connected via BT/WiFi or was it Internet online service?


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a little preview from my photos of the aftermath:


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> Here's a little preview from my photos of the aftermath:



Spectacular damages, great photos.
Hopefully none of Canon's offices, factories nor design facilities got flooded...

Some "barely used, low mileage" cars will soon come for sale to Eastern Europe


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie T Fotografia said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Things are getting a little worse now. I might go out tomorrow morning for photos of the aftermath.



BE CAREFULL....very nice shots


----------



## distant.star (Oct 30, 2012)

.
Wow -- LOVE that Brooklyn Bridge image!


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks! Here's a different set of images from yesterday. In the underground

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476941032328643.106323.429078817114865&type=1&l=b7dde72257


----------



## ronderick (Oct 31, 2012)

Great pics, but stay alert if ur still going to head out there. The aftermath is where things can go either way.


----------

